# Carburetor still got gummed up after using stabil and turning fuel line off



## dabatross (Nov 10, 2021)

I bought an Ariens Crossover last winter around January so not that long ago, and when I stored it for the winter a couple months later I had stabil infused fuel in the tank and I turned the fuel line off like the manual said. However I just pulled it out yesterday and started it up and it's running lean and surging like it's not getting enough gas, so I'm assuming that its gummed up in there somewhere. Why would this still happen after following what the manual said? Do I have to use stabil treated fuel but also burn all the gas out of the engine before storing it as well?


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

dabatross said:


> I bought an Ariens Crossover last winter around January so not that long ago, and when I stored it for the winter a couple months later I had stabil infused fuel in the tank and I turned the fuel line off like the manual said. However I just pulled it out yesterday and started it up and it's running lean and surging like it's not getting enough gas, so I'm assuming that its gummed up in there somewhere. Why would this still happen after following what the manual said? Do I have to use stabil treated fuel but also burn all the gas out of the engine before storing it as well?


When you turned the fuel off, did you run the carburetor dry? Does the bowl have a drain and if so did you drain what was left?


----------



## dabatross (Nov 10, 2021)

I just took the bowl off of the carburetor and emptied and cleaned it out with carb cleaner. I also sprayed carb cleaner down the throat of it when it was running and it does the same thing. If I open the choke at all it starts surging when it lets more air in. If I keep it closed then its getting too much gas and sputters. Not sure where the problem is now since I tried cleaning it out in those 2 areas.


----------



## dabatross (Nov 10, 2021)

I mean I just did that now, didn't do that last season like I should have. There was a little black sediment in the bottom of the bowl that I just cleaned out and the engine starts up fine. It's only when I turn the choke off that it starts to surge over and over again.


----------



## dabatross (Nov 10, 2021)

Figured out the problem, a nice guy on youtube made a video about the jet on the carb and this is what the problem was.






Took the jet out and cleaned it and it runs great again.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted ....

Fwiw, all my 5 gallon gas cans get 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of SeaFoam, ..... All equipment, New, old, summer, winter ... Never an issue .... I do periodically start all my equipment throughout the year.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dabatross said:


> I bought an Ariens Crossover last winter around January so not that long ago, and when I stored it for the winter a couple months later I had stabil infused fuel in the tank and I turned the fuel line off like the manual said. However I just pulled it out yesterday and started it up and it's running lean and surging like it's not getting enough gas, so I'm assuming that its gummed up in there somewhere. Why would this still happen after following what the manual said? Do I have to use stabil treated fuel but also burn all the gas out of the engine before storing it as well?


yes , out of the carb.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dabatross said:


> Figured out the problem, a nice guy on youtube made a video about the jet on the carb and this is what the problem was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably a precondition


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> Glad you got it sorted ....
> 
> Fwiw, all my 5 gallon gas cans get 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of SeaFoam, ..... All equipment, New, old, summer, winter ... Never an issue .... I do periodically start all my equipment throughout the year.


you should put this post in some kind of personal sticky so you can click once and post the whole thing without typing it all out.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol ..... Right, I should put it in my signature ..


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Lol ..... Right, I should put it in my signature ..


Kinda of remind me of "Frank's Red Hot Sauce" commercial.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

I personally dont use stabil, stuff doesnt work from my experience. I personally like to use startron fuel stabilizer in my gas and typically drain the fuel tank or run the system dry, and for metal tanks I will spray the interior with some sortof oil. Most ope carbs have that drain screw for a reason.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Use Ethanol Free gas also, you won't be sorry!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I do not use any stabilizer or additives in my fuel and I use 10% ethanol and have had fuel stay good for up to 2 years. Either the way I store my fuel is that great, or the rumors around ethanol are B.S. I'm honestly not sure which.

I keep my equipment and fuel in a conditioned space and use an air tight Justrite type II can for storage. This could have a lot to do with it as I've heard moisture is a huge issue with ethanol.

I drain my carburetors between uses as well where possible. I do this by shutting the fuel off and running the carb empty followed by draining the bowl manually. If you shut the fuel off but leave the bowl full it's not going to help anything.

This doesn't mean it won't bite me down the road and I'll change my mind, but I have tried using Marine Sta-bil and I ended up going without and seeing no difference so far.


----------



## peterk (Apr 30, 2014)

I am in the ChrisJ camp. Same routine except they are stored in a shed. Nothing lasts forever, I keep a Tecumseh kit on hand. My 3 old Ariens are all Tecumseh. If the fuel is over 2 years old I burn it in my car.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That's why I use Seafoam.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> That's why I use Seafoam.


I could be very wrong here but it's my understanding Seafoam is basically mineral oil and naphtha with some Isopropyl Alcohol.

Does adding more alcohol help with the 10% alcohol that's already in the gas?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

*Benefits of using SeaFoam in fuel*

Helps your entire fuel system run smoother & last longer
Cleans fuel injectors & carburetor passageways
Cleans intake valves & chamber deposits
Lubricates upper cylinders
Safe for all gasoline & diesel engines
At least that is what they tell us, and I have been using it for years ... @ 2oz in my 5 gallon cans, along with 2oz of Stabil. All my equipment , never drain any fuel, always starts and runs great ....


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> I do not use any stabilizer or additives in my fuel and I use 10% ethanol and have had fuel stay good for up to 2 years. Either the way I store my fuel is that great, or the rumors around ethanol are B.S. I'm honestly not sure which.
> 
> I keep my equipment and fuel in a conditioned space and use an air tight Justrite type II can for storage. This could have a lot to do with it as I've heard moisture is a huge issue with ethanol.
> 
> ...


Your combination of sealed gas can, storage, and running them dry is a fool proof way of staying out of trouble no matter your fuel choice.

Ethanol is “hygroscopic” which means it absorbs water. So it really isn’t an issue with any fully sealed fuel systems such as modern cars. On the other hand, it’s a huge issue on marine engines. Our OPE generally does not have fully sealed fuel tanks/systems.

Although I mostly agree with your statement about just shutting the fuel valve off and not running/draining the bowl, I can guarantee you it still helps. The fuel in the bowl may evaporate and leave deposits/gel, but shutting it won’t let anymore fuel in there to evaporate and leave more deposits/gel. It’s much better than doing nothing.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

jherbicide said:


> Your combination of sealed gas can, storage, and running them dry is a fool proof way of staying out of trouble no matter your fuel choice.
> 
> Ethanol is “hygroscopic” which means it absorbs water. So it really isn’t an issue with any fully sealed fuel systems such as modern cars. On the other hand, it’s a huge issue on marine engines. Our OPE generally does not have fully sealed fuel tanks/systems.
> 
> Although I mostly agree with your statement about just shutting the fuel valve off and not running/draining the bowl, I can guarantee you it still helps. The fuel in the bowl may evaporate and leave deposits/gel, but shutting it won’t let anymore fuel in there to evaporate and leave more deposits/gel. It’s much better than doing nothing.


I'm curious how do you feel the isopropyl alcohol in Seafoam behaves? Does it act the same as ethanol or is it a different animal?


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> I'm curious how do you feel the isopropyl alcohol in Seafoam behaves? Does it act the same as ethanol or is it a different animal?


According to the google ispropyl alcohol is also hygroscopic, so it will behave in the same manner. But, and its a big butt... (hehe) there won't be anywhere near the volume of it if used correctly. I think they recommend 1 oz per gallon. If used as described, that is less than 1% of the volume. Versus the 10% of E10.

Personally I've used all three methods, (seafoam, stabil, nothing) and as long as I've shut fuel valves off I've never had a problem. I also use safety cans for fuel storage, but I also have always used E0 fuel in OPE, or anything without a sealed fuel system.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

https://seafoamworks.com/uploads/public/resource-library/2021/08/SFMT-SDS-CA-ENG-v20210608-sfi.pdf


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I have been using Star Tron, mixed into high test gas for the last 20 yrs and have not had any issues with my small engines or the 318s in my boat.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Toon said:


> I have been using Star Tron, mixed into high test gas for the last 20 yrs and have not had any issues with my small engines or the 318s in my boat.
> View attachment 182884


I used to use this along with the Sea Foam when I repowered my 1971 Ariens back in 2011. But I thought it was a little over kill. So when I ran out of the Star Tron, I just figured the Sea Foam was more bang for the buck.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> *Benefits of using SeaFoam in fuel*
> 
> Helps your entire fuel system run smoother & last longer
> Cleans fuel injectors & carburetor passageways
> ...


same her , used it in my 17 year old jd 928e and always started 1 or 2 pull. Never even turned off the gas.. Now l am doing the same on my 2 year ariens 30 efi. Always has started on first or second pull. I put a garden house washer under the idle knob for more tension , much better tension!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Kielbasa said:


> I used to use this along with the Seafood when I repowered my 1971 Ariens back in 2011. But I thought it was a little over kill. So when I ran out of the StarTron, I just figured the Seafood was more bang for the buck.


I’ve never added seafood to my fuel because I’m allergic to shellfish. The horror of spell check.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol. .... This tablet I'm using is terrible with spellcheck ......


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Taryl did a whole series on ALL the *snake oils*. you tube it.

I use pump gas in all my machines. I have more than 10 machines at all times.....snowblowers-pressure washers--mowers-leaf blowers- etc

I dont drain the fuel, usually dont even close the petcock.

What i do is RUN the machine every couple of months for 15-20 mins.......

NO PROBLEMS EVER.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I live in Ontario Canada,use my 8/32. 8 times a year on 5 driveways.
Start season with fresh non ethanol fuel ,usually buy super at costco.
End of year start snowblower,turn off tank shut off, run it till it quits.
Never have a problem,in November, out of the shed,it starts right up.
Been doing it this way for 25 years , different model 924s.8 or 10 hp.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

CO Snow said:


> I’ve never added seafood to my fuel because I’m allergic to shellfish. The horror of spell check.


I spelled it correctly but the auto correct changed it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Everyone knows you wrap seafood in tinfoil and wire it to the muffler for a proper cook.


----------



## jh15 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Everyone knows you wrap seafood in tinfoil and wire it to the muffler for a proper cook.


Decades ago while heading to a campsite, I heated some cans of food on my '64 Corvair Spyder turbo manifold.
I was worried if they blew, it would come in through the heating system and defroster and plaster the windshield. Fortunately, heated just right.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

64 Corvair ... wow, that brings back memories ... my brother had a Corvair


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

harry398 said:


> Taryl did a whole series on ALL the *snake oils*. you tube it.
> 
> I use pump gas in all my machines. I have more than 10 machines at all times.....snowblowers-pressure washers--mowers-leaf blowers- etc
> 
> ...


I didn't watch the entire series, but from what I did see, his results were inconsistent from month to month. 

Personally I have been using Seafoam for a couple decades and have not had any trouble. I'm not going to start my mower in the winter when it's running straight 30W oil, which is what the manual calls for. And winter starting is not an option at all for a boat.

A lot of people on the boating forums caution that Stabil can gel up if overused. I don't know if that's true or not. Just about all the info you can find on any of these products is anecdotal or marketing.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

bisonp said:


> Stabil can gel up


I've seen it, well over 10 years ago (perhaps even 20), a customers outboard. It very well could of been from them adding too much at seasons end, at the time we were thinking shelf life or a poor batch. I havent used stabil since, seafoam or startron only for me.


----------

